# Giant seatstay/ chainstay hairline cracks?



## 50slider (May 25, 2009)

To all the carbon bike owners out there, has anyone ever had a problem with small hairline cracks on the seatstays or chainstays near the dropouts? My old Felt had them and I just upgraded to the Giant TCR and am hoping that I won't have the same problem. I think that my problem was just a cosmetic issue with paint flex, but was curious if these had been problems with Giant carbon frames as well.


----------



## bja (Aug 22, 2006)

do you know how the cracks came about??


----------

